# A cork slingshot, finally!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a slingshot I have wanted to make for about 6 months. Or some slingshot design with cork.

I have had the solid cork for about 6 months and the carbon fiber for a year. I had this pattern traced out on the carbon fiber for a couple of months. I decided to put the two together, for this delight of mine. Cork is a wood so unique it is almost animate, noticeable as soon as you lay hold of it. It possesses a smooth, soft, comfortable feel in the hand.

It is definitely a she, because it is like holding a womans hand. Yet like a woman, even with the gentle exterior it has an inner strength. So I had to dress her up with some blue ties, fitting for a she.

I will be able to make a few to several more.

Hope you like it.

These first two photos, without the bands, is not color accurate.














This photo, the color is virtually as it is in person.


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

WoW !!! Love it!

Are the links band to fork stiff enough with the cork?

Would really like to have one coated with cork...

Nice !



Rayshot said:


> Here is a slingshot I have wanted to make for about 6 months. Or some slingshot design with cork.
> 
> I have had the solid cork for about 6 months and the carbon for a year. I had this pattern traced out on the carbon for a couple of months. I decided to put the two together, for this delight of mine. Cork is a wood so unique it is almost animate, noticeable as soon as you lay hold of it. It possesses a smooth, soft, comfortable feel in the hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very cool. The cork has to make for a nice grip.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Chrissz said:


> Here is a slingshot I have wanted to make for about 6 months. Or some slingshot design with cork.
> 
> I have had the solid cork for about 6 months and the carbon for a year. I had this pattern traced out on the carbon for a couple of months. I decided to put the two together, for this delight of mine. Cork is a wood so unique it is almost animate, noticeable as soon as you lay hold of it. It possesses a smooth, soft, comfortable feel in the hand.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
The way it is is fine. If you made one of solid cork with at least 3/4 thick and 3/4 wide forks it would likely be strong enough shooting with the forks, finger braced shooting style. But it is safer and breakproof now.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neat -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I like it!!! Well done!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is slick!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job Ray, was that a non-magnetic pouch I saw???


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance regarding the properties of cork, but is it not very soft and won't the cork scales break off ? Perhaps you are using a kind of cork interior hardwood Rayshot ? Thanks.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work ray!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice job Ray, I like that alot.
Philly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job Ray!


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Insanely beautiful or beautifully insane you pick!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! That must be super comfortable!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great idea and execution!
Beautiful and unique and given that it's a proven shape I'm sure it's going to be a great shooter.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice one Ray


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice bet it feels great to shoot. Do you have to be careful of the cork or is it pretty solid. Also what do you mean by barbon. Is it carbon fibre or what?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ray, that's a beautiful and interesting creation. I like it a lot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> Really nice bet it feels great to shoot. Do you have to be careful of the cork or is it pretty solid. Also what do you mean by barbon. Is it carbon fibre or what?


Carbon fiber. I edited the original. Good for clarity of those not familiar.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The wood is more of what makes it interesting than me. It was a wood I didn't see used before.

@ Tubeman and Gwilym, the cork is a resilient wood with a rubberish quality. You can dent it and it will bounce back to shape, yielding yet durable. So with a fork hit it may actually return to shape and not show. I am not sure to what extent. Just now I dented a scrape piece with a 3/8 shot and it has partially returned to a pre-dent shape it is happening slowly. Maybe not fully, and especially with the force of a fork hit. I know from doing wood floors once the cell walls get damaged by compression it doesn't bounce back. So a fork hit will leave a dent, it is wood my test shows, it is still wood.

Also with the carbon in the middle it is a rock solid catty.

@Devoman, Yes it is a non magnetic pouch. If I know I am not shooting bbs I use the same bonded hides just no magnet. Though I have a pouch still in service that gets band set ups for larger shot


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Realy nice, Thanks for posting this one.

Mike


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow. finally i see the cork slingshots lol.. where can i buy cork like this? i bought some cork sheets which are like cork chipboard or something.. im going to try to make it work for a handle, but I would really like to try the stuff you got.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey bj000,

The cork that I used on this catty I found on ebay.

Using it for a handle is good. It is probably better to have the tips in another material. I wanted to try it on the whole catty. On the tips of the forks can work but if there is any defect or one of those little black marks that is too big on the corner edge of the tip it can be abused by the bands to the point of chipping a little piece off. though I leave very little material above the groove so that certainly made the chipping more likely.

So far only one little chip. The other corners are ok so far. But I don't shoot that catty a lot. Though I do like the shape quite a bit.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a beautifull slingshot rayshot


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

The amount of creativity around here is simply astounding. Great work and that is a really nice looking shooter.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Iron Hand in the Velvet Glove, and she will knock your Teeth Right Out.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah i need to find some of this stuff.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!!

Amazing!!!! This was posted before I've became member of the forum, hence I was not aware....Unforgivable....

BEAUTIFUL work of imagination on a very dear natural material to me (cork). I've grown amongst cork oaks, for my grandfather had lands where he extracted the cork for sell. All my life I was used to its feel, as other thousands of my fellow countrymen. It is an honour to see your work, my friend!!!

AWESOME slingshot!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

